# [solved] The NDISWrapper 4KSTACKS issue.

## Riddick

I have kernel 2.6.13.1 and I want to install ndiswrapper for my NetGear Card.

During the installation it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *** WARNING: Kernel seems to have 4K size stack option (CONFIG_4KSTACKS) removed; many Windows drivers will need at least 8K size stacks. You should read wiki about 4K size stack issue. Don't complain about crashes until you resolve this.
> 
> 

 

I have done:

nano /usr/src/linux/.config

and done CTRL + W and written "CONFIG_4KSTACKS"

and it has no results!

I would like to go to 8 or 12K stacks - how do i tell the kernel to do this?

Thanks,

RiddickLast edited by Riddick on Mon Sep 26, 2005 12:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Riddick wrote:*   

> I have done:
> 
> nano /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> and done CTRL + W and written "CONFIG_4KSTACKS"
> ...

 

If the option is not available in menuconfig, you simply cannot turn it on. Not even by editing the .config.

EDIT: You could try directly editing the Makefiles in /usr/src/linux, but you're on your own there.

----------

## Riddick

I've tried enabling Kernel Hacking and NOT enabling 4KSTACKS - we'll see how it goes!

Keep you updated!

----------

## Riddick

Yep - that did it!

So, in the 2.6.13.1 "make menuconfig" kernel .config editor, 

I went to Kernel hacking, enabled Kernel debugging, and the 4K Stacks was disabled, 

and all as fine.

Recompiled, restarted, and here I am!

Riddick

----------

## hothead

I may be mistaken but doesn't the 2.6 kernels still use 8K Stacks by default?

If you are interested in the "4K stack issue" have a look at 4K stacks for everyone?

The warning you are confused about only applies for Feodora kernels. 

 *Quote:*   

> Fedora kernels disable this option altogether and use a 4K stack size 

 

You can safely disable kernel debugging again.

Regards,

hothead

----------

## Riddick

No - it was disabled in the Vanilla kernel.

I was getting an error from the installer, 

and when I did what I explained, the installer

stopped complaining.

Riddick

----------

## hothead

 *Quote:*   

> No - it was disabled in the Vanilla kernel. 
> 
> I was getting an error from the installer, 
> 
> and when I did what I explained, the installer 
> ...

 

Sure, but you enabled debugging to get rid of this warning.

I get this warning (not error) too. But in spite of this warning ndiswrapper builds fine - and works without any problems.

Please read the information I pointed to.

----------

## Riddick

For some drivers it is necessary to have 8K stacks.

Yours obviously didn't need them.

----------

## hothead

Sure the windows binaries for ndiswrapper do need 8K stacks.

 *Quote:*   

> I may be mistaken but doesn't the 2.6 kernels still use 8K Stacks by default? 

 

How does enable debugging help you? - That doesn't increase the stack size.

If you haven't allready please read the Information I pointed to.

----------

## Riddick

enabling debugging open up the option to disable 4K stacks , ALRIGHT?

PLEASE READ THE POST

If it wasn't useful or relevant to you, please stop posting

Riddick

----------

